# I don't know what else to do...



## djrsxs (Oct 8, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

How about being practicing honesty , giving all your passwords to her. Can you blame her for not trusting you , your actions are a huge red flag and indicate you have something to hide . You blaming drink is a load of rubbish , your in a relationship why are you talking to an ex , cut off all contact with all your ex's and evidence this to your wife.

Your married ; privacy is when you go to the bathroom everything else is open.

Your answer is radical honesty in words and deeds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mindful Coach (Sep 15, 2011)

There is more than trust issues going on, but let's start with that. Here is my Free eBook about Rebuilding and Deepening Trust. You don't have to sign up for anything (As I said it's free). Just click on the link. It's not super long, but it is very comprehensive. That should give you somewhere to start. http://www.inspir3.com/download/Rebuild-and-Deepen-Trust-in-Your-Relationship.pdf


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

djrsxs said:


> ...One night while she was at work I looked in the printer box and there were male enhancement pills, some had already been taken, either way, I figured I would take a few, I mean what guy doesn't want a bigger **** right? We've all seen the commercials, I was curious. I hid them from her so she wouldn't find out. Well she did find them, and said that I was taking them to be able to **** 2 girls at the same time. I was not, I would never order something like that, I don't need it, but I just wanted to see what would happen.
> 
> ...
> On Thursday I changed all of my passwords, facebook, yahoo, my phone, att password, because she's been searching for things to accuse me of. I don't know what else to do, I feel as though she's obsessed with all of this and can't let it go. I don't want to change all of my stuff, but she doesn't believe me anyways. So I changed them all so she can't look and accuse me anymore. Is this the right thing to do? Or should I let her look? I have nothing to hide as I'm not doing anything, I just don't like being accused of things that I'm not doing, and she tells me when I get mad at her accusing me of things that I'm being defensive and hiding something when I'm not.
> ...


3 things...

1. Did the pills work? Are you bigger?

2. Let your wife have access to everything. Keep your stuff wide open for her. You should not hide any of this from your wife. She needs transparency from you to feel comfortable with you and to trust you again. Bear the consequences for awhile -- consider it a lesson learned.

3. You started all this by talking to your ex-gf. She's an ex for a reason. Stop talking to her now. Let the past be (if you want to continue to have a future with your wife).


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow every chance you had, you chose the thing that just deepened your problem.

From the beginning: don't reconnect with ex's. Keep them safely in the past

If your SO is suspicious of what you are doing online, give them full transparency and access. In fact exchange passwords and be fully transparent both ways you and her.

Don't take pills you find in someone else's boxes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

